# upc



## PipeGuy1 (Aug 19, 2011)

From partition to partition how large is a handicapped toilet stall ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Did you happen to look at the Intro section? You're going to get a lot more help if you start there first.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

No disrespect intended, but if you're a plumbing professional, this is a pretty basic question. 

What does your code book say??


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Profile says your a foreman, live in NY, why do you ask questions about UPC, don't you use the IPC in NY?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

PipeGuy1 said:


> From partition to partition how large is a handicapped toilet stall ?



It's not UPC or IPC it's ADA. Check fig. 28.

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Stanley Knows.... :whistling2:

Intro's work... :yes:


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

I have worked for foreman who did not know that answer also.

I dont help them, you should know or at least how to find the answer. unless you are a handy hack foreman, then i understand


----------



## PipeGuy1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Just checking where everyone's at. I don't even use the upc


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PipeGuy1 said:


> Just checking where everyone's at. I don't even use the upc


ADA requirements are pretty much the same from state to state.

The only variances I've seen are when municipalities make the ADA requirements even more stringent.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

PipeGuy1 said:


> Just checking where everyone's at. I don't even use the upc


You really should post an intro. Are you having a hard time finding the intro section?

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

PipeGuy1 said:


> Just checking where everyone's at. I don't even use the upc



Here pretty standard stuff.

ADA Stall


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PipeGuy1 said:


> From partition to partition how large is a handicapped toilet stall ?


 







I think it's like 512 cubic feet....:laughing:


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I think it's like 512 cubic feet....:laughing:


If you were polite, you would have converted that to metric for him


----------



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

enough room 2 turn a wheelchair around


----------

